# thermometer any good



## paul stephen (Aug 20, 2014)

i was wondering if anyone has used this thermometer never used one before or better getting a more exspensive one thank you













download (1).png



__ paul stephen
__ Aug 20, 2014


----------



## wade (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Paul

I have not seen this one before but it may be something to consider if you are cooking in your oven or need an additional meat thermometer in the BBQ. The first thing that you see is that it only has one probe and that is designed to take the temperature of the meat being cooked. Although this is important it is more important to also know the temperature of the inside of the BBQ itself. This is where the dual probe thermometers earn their money. With something like the ET-720 or ET-733 you can accurately see both. There is a big difference between the meat getting up to 74 C in a BBQ at 110 C to it getting up to 74 C in an oven at 250 C.

My recommendation would be to buy the more expensive dual probe thermometer as your first one and then maybe add one of these if you are expecting to cook 2 or more pieces of meat at the same time. This would really be an add-on thermometer.

Wade


----------



## paul stephen (Aug 20, 2014)

thanks wade much appreciated dual it is


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello.  Couldn't agree with my friend Wade more.  The cook chamber temp is as important as the IT of the meat.  The dumb, old school hard way takes a long time to learn.  Life is too short.  Go dual probe, relax and have a cold drink while smoking.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## paul stephen (Aug 20, 2014)

found a *Maverick ET732 *dual probe on ebay 45 pound is that good


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 20, 2014)

Wade has a box full of these, so they must be good!

Danny that weekend meet has certainly changed you!

Smokin Monkey

PS Wade, this is not a dating web site, you can put an up to date photo of yourself up!!!!!:ROTF


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 20, 2014)

You're gonna love the Maverick .













Pig Butts for Graduation...6-2-12 001.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Mar 30, 2013
__ 1






I have 2 , and a Thermopen :













smoking tools 009.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Mar 24, 2013






Plus several older ,cheaper therms. , the key (IMHO) is calibrating each time I cook.

I also take the batteries out of the Mavs. when not being used. Just what I do, a bit 'Anal' .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and . . .


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello Paul.  IF it's new with probes then it is a good deal.  IF it is used the probes may be knackered.  When you get your Maverick don't submerge the probes in water.  Wipe them down with an alcohol wipe after use.  Many folks put a piece of heat shrink tube over the junction between the wire and the probe.  I do not yet own a Maverick but these are the things I have read from what the other members have posted.  Hope this helps.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Paul, I use a ivation, it is exactly the same in looks, design and user manual as the Maverick.

Also use iGrill, but they have problems with their probes at the moment, but they are expensive.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 20, 2014)

Hijack!!

Hi Danny, had more updates in the last 20 minutes than I have had for 3 weeks!!!

Steve:yahoo:


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello Steve.  I may not change my way much but I can't teach new folks how to do it the old hard way without long periods of time.  I did what I set out to do.  You saw me do that brisket the dumb hard redneck way.  No need to fight progress and technology.  Make it easy on yourself.  Life is too short.  One thing I want to say is folks need to pay attention when they are smoking.  Feel the temp coming from your exhaust.  Look at the coals that are lit.  Trust your therm but probe your meat.  TAKE NOTES!  Then if that expensive therm you bought packs up during the cook you have a good idea of where you are and where you want to be.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Danny, it's good to be back in the conversation, not sure what happened, but getting updates now.

Yes you did the traditional method of cooking, at the meet. But times have changed and technology is here to stay. Wade put his meat in set up his temperatures then went for afternoon tea!!! Why fight progress, no need to invent the wheel again! 

But I agree with your comments, about log and check, because if the technology crashes you will have to do t solo!

I have a record log that I am going to start to use, once I have used it I will send a copy to you. Looked at all the posts, to see what people are logging at tried to incorporate it, Outside temperature, fuel, amount of fuel, smoking wood etc etc.

Steve


----------



## wade (Aug 20, 2014)

Paul Stephen said:


> found a *Maverick ET732 *dual probe on ebay 45 pound is that good


I see the one on ebay for £45.99. It looks new however the fact that they don't accept returns is a little worrying but they do have a good feedback rating. There are also some on Amazon that also look new. One from Atlantic Trading Company at £35.39 + £3.83 p+p also looks good value.


There is an ET-733 out now which I also have however I still prefer the ET-732


----------



## wade (Aug 20, 2014)

Smokin Monkey said:


> PS Wade, this is not a dating web site, you can put an up to date photo of yourself up!!!!!


What is wrong with old photos. I quite like sepia


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Wade, had a great weekend at the meet! Really enjoyed your and Joyce's company! Looking forward to the next meet!

Steve


----------



## wade (Aug 21, 2014)

Steve - The same here too. It was great to get to meet you at last and we both had a very enjoyable weekend. I totally agree - roll on the next meet


----------

